# Coupon codes for babywearing vendors??



## berkeleyp (Apr 22, 2004)

I am planning to purchase a Gypsy Mama Bali Baby Strech in Aphrodite but am trying to find the best price or find one used. Does anyone know of any active coupon codes for the following sites:

Gypsy Mama O
Along for the Ride
Attached to Baby
Baby Cotton Bottoms
BebeCannelle.com
Carry Me Away
coMOMities
Cotton Cradles
Lotusbarn
MamaKanga
Mod Mommies
Simply Slings
Sling Diva
Tadpoles and Butterflies
The Sling Station

Any ideas for where to find a used one would be much appreciated too.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

NAK....

but have you looked here: http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/f...splay.php?f=97

this is a place where vendors post about sales and announce coupon codes and things. and you can also put an ISO up here: http://www.thebabywearer.com/forum/f...splay.php?f=96
and also here on MDC in the TP - someone might have one they're looking to get rid of.


----------



## snazzy_mom (Apr 8, 2006)

If it helps anyone else, I got a 15% discount on my SleepyWrap using "mamaspeaks" at check out. It brought it down from $39 (w/shipping) to $32.


----------

